

Show HN: Asteroid Squad yet another Asteroids on Steroids Game - moacir
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.UEAgames.AsteroidSquad

======
ChrisGranger
Are there any power-ups? Does it get much more difficult? The demo video
didn't seem to show all that much in the way of gameplay, and the description
is rather spartan as well...

Basically, why should I try this and not one of the myriad other Asteroids
clones?

